# Bit by the 6.5 Bug



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Now the wait begins! I've appreciated everyone's thoughts, opinions, and advice concerning gunsmith selection, components and shooting tips.

I have been mulling over a rifle in 6.5 for a while now - my original thought was to build off of a SA Rem 700 and go with a 6.5 Creedmoor, but I wasn't all that impressed with the velocity of the 140 Amax. So after thinking it over a little more and doing more searching, I came across a wildcat round known as the 6.5 Sherman. After speaking with the developer of the round, Rich, I was pretty much sold on it!

Basically, it's along the same lines as a 6.5-06 AI, but can achieve about 100 FPS more velocity while keeping pressures safe. 3200 FPS with a 140 Amax or VLD sounds pretty good to me. Barrel life is outstanding as well - at the time I spoke with Rich, he was at 1800 rounds with little noticeable loss in accuracy. 6.5 Sherman brass can be made with 270 Win or 280 Rem brass most easily. Here is what the brass will look like: 270 on the L, necked down w/ false shoulder M, fire formed brass on R








For the build, this is what I went with:
- Rem 700 LA (From a cheap ADL package I found)
- Bartlein 1:8 twist Light Palma contour barrel finished at 26" (Blank is 31" and will cut 1" from the shank and 4" from muzzle to reduce more weight)
- Timney Trigger
- Greybull precision stock
- PT&G Rem BDL bottom metal

Started with Rem 30-06:








Greybull precision stock - went with the dark grey on R.








Made sure the action fit and wanted to get a feel for the rifle in the new stock:








I dropped the components off to a gunsmith in Pocatello (Lane Precision Rifles) a couple days ago and should have the rig completed in about 4 months or so. Should be an awesome rifle! I'll have to update the thread when I have the rifle in my hands.

For those wanting more detailed specs regarding the cartridge, here's a link to one of his write-ups. He's also developed a true SA version based off the 300 Rem SAUM.

http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/f19/6-5-sherman-q-125601/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That sounds like a cool project. You'll love shooting the A-Max 140s. That's what Lisa shoots in her 6.5x284 Lapua and we have found them very good in the wind. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I know a couple guys with 6.5-06 Ackleys. They shoot them almost exclusively for all big game species because they flat out shoot. I know they took a couple cow elk in Nevada this year with one perfectly placed shot each. One shoots AMax bullets, the other shoots Hybrids. 


Rifle projects are fun, thanks for sharing. What glass are you going with?-------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> I know a couple guys with 6.5-06 Ackleys. They shoot them almost exclusively for all big game species because they flat out shoot. I know they took a couple cow elk in Nevada this year with one perfectly placed shot each. One shoots AMax bullets, the other shoots Hybrids.
> 
> Rifle projects are fun, thanks for sharing. What glass are you going with?-------SS


I've got a Vortex HS 2.5-10X44 that is currently without a rifle (sold my 270 WSM to help fund the build) so I will probably go with that for the first little while. I'll most likely go with something in the 4-16x or 6-20x range a little later on.

My dream is to top it with a Nightforce NXS, but I'd have to sell one of my kidneys first! 

I've kind of committed to the Amax (I've got 500 stashed away now), but I've read of a company, Matrix Bullets, that produces 6.5 mm bullets in 142, 150, and 160 grains. Rich Sherman has shot elk with the 160 matrix vld at about 3050 FPS and they apparently do the job very well. I'll probably tinker with a few makes/weights to see what the rifle really likes.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd be willing to bet that you end up with the A-Max. Cost, availability, performance. They have it all. I've have never seen a decent barrel that didn't shoot them well. In my opinion, the 162 A-Max in 7MM approaches magical.-------SS


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Sweet project and all the best. But I personally will never understand this round. Keep us posted on the project!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

You don't understand 3200 fps with a bullet like a 140 A-Max? Sometimes half the fun is having something unique. I really enjoy my 25-06 Ackley. Could I just get a 257 Weatherby? Sure. Waspo is just building himself a unique version of the 264 Win Mag. Gibbs designed a whole series of cartridges that are very similar to this.-------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> You don't understand 3200 fps with a bullet like a 140 A-Max? Sometimes half the fun is having something unique. I really enjoy my 25-06 Ackley. Could I just get a 257 Weatherby? Sure. Waspo is just building himself a unique version of the 264 Win Mag. Gibbs designed a whole series of cartridges that are very similar to this.-------SS


SS is right. It's just fun to have a different caliber to fuss with. I have several AIs. One of them is a 30-06AI. Why not step up and buy a 300 WinMag? Because wildcats are fun. Being a reloader opens up a whole new world. I have a 338RUM necked down to .257 that drives a 100gr Barnes a titch over 4000fps. Why? Cause it's fun.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

longbow said:


> I have a 338RUM necked down to .257 that drives a 100gr Barnes a titch over 4000fps. Why? Cause it's fun.


26 nostler who? Flat out lights out to 600 yards. I bet it grenades a coyote


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> 26 nostler who? Flat out lights out to 600 yards. I bet it grenades a coyote


Glad you brought that caliber up! I need one of those.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

longbow said:


> SS is right. It's just fun to have a different caliber to fuss with. I have several AIs. One of them is a 30-06AI. Why not step up and buy a 300 WinMag? Because wildcats are fun. Being a reloader opens up a whole new world. I have a 338RUM necked down to .257 that drives a 100gr Barnes a titch over 4000fps. Why? Cause it's fun.


SS - You're right on, the Sherman is very similar to the 6.5 Gibbs. And the 162 A-max are all I feed my Sendero 7 Rem Mag!

Longbow - That sounds like one smoking round!! And I thought 40 grainers from my .223 were sizzling at 3650... You're right on about the decision to go with a wildcat. It just sounded like a fun time! I have a feeling that this round is going to make my loading/shooting obsession even more addicting!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This round is sounding eeerily close to the 6.5/270 JDJ....


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nambaster- you're right, after looking into it, it does sound pretty similar! The JDJ sounds like it has a steeper shoulder but not too many differences besides that. 

Either way, I can't wait to shoot this 6.5!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Well after 10 long months of waiting... It looks like I'll have to wait another 24 hours to finally get my paws on the new rig! I missed the FedEx truck today, dang it! I still need to grab a rail and scope mounts, but I'll be able to show off the 6.5 Sherman soon. 

Dallas Lane didn't have a lot of time to shoot it for accuracy (was heading out for a hunt in NM and didn't want me to wait any longer than I had been) but while fire forming with a modest charge of RL-22, he was getting easy 3/4" groups. I'm fairly certain it will perform even better with formed cases and fine tuning. I'll try to get pics up soon.


----------

